# artık vs. şimdi



## Arabus

Hello,

Is there a difference in usage between _artık _and _şimdi_ when they mean "now"?


----------



## Rallino

_Şimdi_ is 'now'.
_Artık _is 'from now on' in a positive sentence, 'anymore' in a negative one.

_O şimdi zengin._ (He's rich now. But who knows what tomorrow will bring…)
_O artık zengin._ (He was quite poor, but he's become rich. He'll be all right in his life from now on.)
_O artık zengin değil. _(He is no longer rich. He'll be poor forever.)


----------



## Arabus

Teşekkür ederim.


----------



## dattse

An American asked a Turkish acquaintance some questions about Turkish. When he answered all of them, the American said, "Artık hocamsınız."
If he meant "Now you're my teacher.", why didn't he say "Şimdi hocamsınız."? Please note that he is *not* a native speaker, so he could have made a mistake.


----------



## shafaq

To distinguish between "şimdi" and "artık",  please review Rallino's post above.

By saying "artık hocamsınız" he have been said "From now on you are my teacher".


----------



## dattse

Teşekkür ederim, beyefendi!


----------



## shafaq

You are welcome.


----------

